
Hackers Took Fingerprints of 5.6M U.S. Workers, Government Says - linkydinkandyou
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/09/24/world/asia/hackers-took-fingerprints-of-5-6-million-us-workers-government-says.html?_r=0
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10266000](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10266000)

